# Riding in Merthyr Mawr



## MerlynSky (5 February 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a permit for riding across the sand dunes and also how much it will cost for a day/annual pass?


----------



## Amymay (5 February 2013)

Must say, i've never bought one, just ridden.  

But I expect the best place to contact would be Bridgend Council.


----------



## 056775 (5 February 2013)

I used to have one for years, just text the mothership to see if she has the details. Its a private estate whom you pay it too. It wasnt much at all however I know the only problem can be that they only issue so many a year

I think if you can get safely dropped off or park in one of the neighboring areas - then you should be OK to ride, Im sure the permit was for just parking our lorry in the car park... Think thats the bit they own not the dunes

Hope that helps - will PM you the number if I have it x


----------



## MerlynSky (5 February 2013)

Thanks for the replies- maybe I'll just go there and if anyone says anything I'll plead ignorance??


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 February 2013)

Are you desperate to ride ON the dunes?
If not ride back down the roadway bearring right, cross the river, bear right, cross the next and follow the river to the sea. You don't need a permit for that


----------



## MerlynSky (6 February 2013)

That sounds like it could be a plan- if I'm following where you mean, would that take me past ogmore castle on the other side of the river?


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 February 2013)

Yep, you'd follow the river to the sea


----------



## Annagain (7 February 2013)

It's the Countryside Council for Wales who manage the site and the permits. Did have a contact number somewhere, I'll see if I can find it. They don't make it easy to find the right person though!

ETA It would be really good if you could just buy a day pass - or maybe pay a premium for parking, as I don't go enough to justify an annual pass but I suppose part of the motivation is to limit the number so they don't want to make it easy to just rock up and ride.


----------



## Talyn (8 February 2013)

You could always go to Kenfig instead! No permit needed and the parking is so much easier!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 August 2013)

It's the Merthyr Mawr estate itself, I'll get the on number for you


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 August 2013)

01656 662413


----------

